# Site General > General Herp > Herp Broadcast >  Big oopsie... - Cobra missing from the Bronx Zoo

## zina10

Wow, I can just imagine them scrambling around (carefully)...

http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/03/27/new...ntent=My+Yahoo

----------


## MissDizzyBee

Hahahaha...I bet *somebody* is in BIG trouble for leaving that one unlocked.

----------


## Kinra

> Wow, I can just imagine them scrambling around (carefully)...
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/03/27/new...ntent=My+Yahoo


That's a huge mistake to make, but what scares me is that it doesn't say if they found it...

----------


## Dante's_Girl

wow...somebody is in deep crap lol, yeah it worries me too that they haven't stated if it was found or not. I guess it could be worse there are far more dangerous snakes out there, but yeah bad ju-ju.

----------


## MissDizzyBee

It hasn't. Their reptile house is still closed.  :Smile: 

Sent from my HTC Vision using Tapatalk

----------


## Raverthug

http://news.yahoo.com/video/world-15...cobra-24683132

----------


## Kymberli

I can't watch the video on my Droid for some reason. But  :Surprised:  omg! Not good.

----------


## Raverthug

its a 20 inch Egyptian cobra thats loose

----------


## Cheezus

now that is funny... lol

----------


## stratus_020202

> now that is funny... lol


Really? I think it's scary. We're having enough issues right now. This is all we need. I am glad it wasn't a hobbyist. I think that would be worse. Hopefully, he's found unharmed, and without incident. Such a beautiful snake btw.

----------


## Vypyrz

Do you think they are throwing flour on the floor yet?

----------

_Aes_Sidhe_ (03-28-2011),_RhacHead_ (03-28-2011)

----------


## RhacHead

> Do you think they are throwing flour on the floor yet?


LOL If they arent they should be!

----------


## Aes_Sidhe

She/He already have Twitter account... Hilarious... 
http://twitter.com/BronxZoosCobra

----------


## bubblz

_We need a special helmet wearing smiley . Because some people really need to be wearing something that lets others know... there's too many nuts in their cookie dough.

20 in Cobra or not it can still do some serious harm, that size just makes it easier for it to hide, escape out side and harder to find. Then you have people taking their kids to the exhibit trying to get in. Other people going to try and see it captured if it gets out. Seriously,..Wow _

----------


## TrpnBils

http://www.cnn.com/2011/US/03/27/new...ex.html?hpt=T2 <--- Video included

New York (CNN) -- A venomous Egyptian cobra went missing from New York's Bronx Zoo, prompting the closure of the zoo's reptile house until further notice.

Staff was alerted Saturday that the adolescent Egyptian cobra was missing from an off-exhibit enclosure, according to a statement from the zoo. Staff members closed and secured the reptile house.

Zoo officials said they are confident the 20-inch-long snake is contained in a nonpublic, isolated area of the building.

"Based on our knowledge of the natural history and behavior of snakes, we know they seek closed-in spaces and are not comfortable in open areas," the zoo statement said.

The Egyptian cobra is most commonly found in North Africa. Its venom is so deadly that it can kill a full-grown elephant in three hours -- or a person in about 15 minutes, according to wildlife experts. The venom destroys nerve tissue and causes paralysis and death due to respiratory failure.

Scholars believe the Egyptian cobra was known in ancient times as the asp. Legend has it that Cleopatra, the ancient Egyptian queen, used an asp to commit suicide.

----------


## Seru1

I hope they find the poor guy. Naja are my favorite hots. And Naja Haje From all videos I have seen are master escape artists and bundles of energy.

The worst part of this for me was hearing it on talk radio and all the rednecks calling in saying "Kill it!" the conversation devolved into people talking about shooting and bludgeoning snakes in there yards, with the host supporting it. It made me sick I called in and tried to present some logical arguments but the host was utterly boneheaded about it. I can't believe they would allow supporters of animal cruelty on the radio.

Fear and Ignorance will always breed Violence. But I hope the cobra is caught safe and healthy.

----------


## Bellabob

> I hope they find the poor guy. Naja are my favorite hots. And Naja Haje From all videos I have seen are master escape artists and bundles of energy.
> 
> The worst part of this for me was hearing it on talk radio and all the rednecks calling in saying "Kill it!" the conversation devolved into people talking about shooting and bludgeoning snakes in there yards, with the host supporting it. It made me sick I called in and tried to present some logical arguments but the host was utterly boneheaded about it. I can't believe they would allow supporters of animal cruelty on the radio.
> 
> Fear and Ignorance will always breed Violence. But I hope the cobra is caught safe and healthy.


I know. I hate it when people say that. I live in Texas, and everyday I hear someone talking about how they "killed a boa constrictor" in their front yard. I work at a zoo, and a lady came in and looked at a kingsnake ans said to the lady next to her "I had a friend that had a Ball Python so huge he fed it wild hogs". I was like..uhm...no. Another guy came in and looke at our Broad Banded Copperhead and said " I killed one of them there things in my backyard yesterday, he was just sittin there and I took a shovel to his head"

Some people are just plain stupid.

----------


## Seru1

> I know. I hate it when people say that. I live in Texas, and everyday I hear someone talking about how they "killed a boa constrictor" in their front yard. I work at a zoo, and a lady came in and looked at a kingsnake ans said to the lady next to her "I had a friend that had a Ball Python so huge he fed it wild hogs". I was like..uhm...no. Another guy came in and looke at our Broad Banded Copperhead and said " I killed one of them there things in my backyard yesterday, he was just sittin there and I took a shovel to his head"
> 
> Some people are just plain stupid.


And then the same morons wonder why they get a rodent infestation or a squirrel nest in the side of there houses. I wish people would take time to educate themselves. Snakes are really terrified of people and just wanna be left alone. Is Calling animal Control so hard?

----------


## Vypyrz

I've been watching some of the news reports on this  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Here is one where the anchor man is trying to blow it out of proportion, while his co-anchors try to keep him reigned in:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nVBDUD90RI4

But I think CNN correspondent Jeanne Moos has the best report on it:

http://www.cnn.com/OPINION/jeanne.mo...ive/index.html

My favorite quotes from these reports are:
"I don't want a snake nibbling on my toes..."
"If you put 50 "baby mouses"  :Weirdface:  in a cage..."   :ROFL:

----------

LizardPants (03-30-2011)

----------


## LizardPants

On one hand I find it absolutely hilarious. The twitter accounts especially made my day, with many LOLs yet to come.  However, the dark side to this whole situation is that it will add fuel to the fire of snake hating nutters; which can do far more damage than a little cobra venom.

----------


## Kymberli

I love how upset the little boy is that he can't see the reptiles  :Razz:  And, the little girl who insists she isn't afraid of snakes. This is how my future kids will be.  :ROFL: 

I'd love to know when they find it, though. Hopefully safely  :Sad:

----------


## SpartaDog

It baffles me that New York City refuses to let its citizens keep a ball python or a redtail boa, but the freaking Bronx Zoo (which I've been to, it's beautiful and clean and the animals are healthy, just like with a responsible private owner) loses a venomous snake that can kill several people with a single drop and when they find it, they'll keep it.

I was watching the news the other day and they talked to a group of girls visiting the zoo, and one of them goes "It's scary cuz they....strangulate their prey and stuff." I wanted to punch her. If you're going to be afraid of a cobra, know why you're afraid of it.

----------

_Crazy4Herps_ (03-30-2011)

----------

